# Help with new Chicago Router



## bigchub42 (Apr 21, 2010)

I purchased a new Chicago Plunge Router. This is the first router I have ever owned. 

The problem I have is, the instruction book for the new router has a picture and instructions on how to use the "straight guide" that are very poor and I do not understand them. I contacted the number given for help and they tell me that they have the same picture but do not tell me anymore than what is on the page.

Can some one either tell me how to understand this portion of the instructions or a better picture to go with these instructions?


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

bigchub42 said:


> I purchased a new Chicago Plunge Router. This is the first router I have ever owned.
> 
> The problem I have is, the instruction book for the new router has a picture and instructions on how to use the "straight guide" that are very poor and I do not understand them. I contacted the number given for help and they tell me that they have the same picture but do not tell me anymore than what is on the page.
> 
> Can some one either tell me how to understand this portion of the instructions or a better picture to go with these instructions?


Hi Dan:

The trick is to pick up some manuals from different routers. What one doesn't cover, the next one will and essentially, routers are all the same. Download this manual. http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/upload/fmproduct_filem/M12V_OM_6779.pdf 

Go to page 11 and you'll see some diagrams that might help.

Try this one:

http://www.hitachipowertools.ca/upload/fmproduct_filem/M12V2_UM_7840.pdf

page 14

http://www.kingcanada.com/Files/8367_manual-eng.pdf

This one is for the Canadian version of your router but there are photos, not drawings. Page 4.



That's a start, then come back here and describe what you see and how you implemented it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Dan. Welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have you as part of our community.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

bigchub42 said:


> I purchased a new Chicago Plunge Router. This is the first router I have ever owned.
> 
> The problem I have is, the instruction book for the new router has a picture and instructions on how to use the "straight guide" that are very poor and I do not understand them. I contacted the number given for help and they tell me that they have the same picture but do not tell me anymore than what is on the page.
> 
> Can some one either tell me how to understand this portion of the instructions or a better picture to go with these instructions?


Hi Dan - Welcome to the forum
Chicago Electric is the store brand for Harbor Freight electrical tools. I have seen their router in their store, but frankly, didn't pay a lot of attention to it.
I think what you are talking about is sometimes referred to as an edge guide.
The first picture shows an example of an edge guide. It may or may not look exactly like the one you have but should resemble it.
The second pic shows how it's mounted on the router. There should be two holes in the base, just above the base plate. The rods on the guide should slip into those holes and there should be some locking screws to hold them in place. The idea is that you hold the router so that the edge guide slide along the edge of the workpiece and you end up with a routed feature exactly parrallel with the edge of the work.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

All I can say is go into the shop and get both parts (router and edge guide) and than open the PDF file below,I have readed many manuals and it helps looking at the PDF file on the computer with the parts in your hands.

http://www.harborfreight.com/manuals/37000-37999/37793.PDF

=========


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

An edge guide is pretty straight forward. boom boom !


----------



## bigchub42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you very much. I think I should be able to find my answers ther.


----------



## bigchub42 (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you. That answers a couple questions.


----------



## Dennis M (Feb 28, 2010)

Be careful with this router. It has a switch which can be turned on accidentally. The first time I picked it up, I accidentally turned it on by brushing it up against my body. I have it in a router table, so that is not an issue, but I would not want it as a hand held router. Also, it's pretty heavy. As far as manuals, HF stuff is often sold by other vendors, at double the price. Just hunt around for router manuals and you will likely find it under another name.


----------

